# SFA BOC (Badge Of Courage) with Longevity Stars.



## Trip_Wire (Mar 26, 2011)

I recently decided to check on my longevity in the Special Forces Association. They said I had 25 Years in the Association. So I ordered a Five Star (One Start = 5 Years)  BOC as it's known in the Association, to replace the generic one without stars worn on my Red, White & Blue Neck ribbon, which is worn as part of the dress uniform of the SFA. Here's a picture of the BOC with the 5 Stars.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 26, 2011)

The BOC looks nice with the five stars!


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice, this is a first for me seeing it. Def a very nice token of service and dedication.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on your 25 years in the Association Trip_Wire!


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## sfmike (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking good, Tripwire!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks just great TW!! I've got issues of "The Drop" dating back to Summer 1995. Would have had more if I had converted to life sooner.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 26, 2011)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Looks just great TW!! I've got issues of "The Drop" dating back to Summer 1995. Would have had more if I had converted to life sooner.



I used to keep my copies as well. One day I asked myself why? (I had stack & boxes of those things littering my basement.) So I dumped them and now only keep the last three or so.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Trip- do you have a single star BOC for me?


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats, Trip!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 27, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Hey Trip- do you have a single star BOC for me?



I thought you just joined? Yeah they will sell you a BOC with one Star after they check your SFA records.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 27, 2011)

SF time plus Association time is how they calculate it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2011)

x SF med said:


> SF time plus Association time is how they calculate it.


I thought it was SFA time?


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 29, 2011)

I had 10 Years + in SF before joining the SFA.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice, congrats Trip!


----------



## RangerRudy (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats, on the 25 years!  I need to check with SFA to see how long I've been there.


----------

